# Suche aktiven Werber



## wakita (21. März 2016)

Hallo,

 

ich suche wenn der mich werben möchte und dann auch leveln möchte. Ich habe ab heute eine Woche Urlaub, daher genügend Zeit. Bitte nur leute mit Verständnis vom Spiel. Ich spiele selbst seit Classic und habe schon mehrere aktive Chars auf 100.

 

Wenn du Interesse hast und auch genügend Zeit + Gold für Levelgear ann schreib mir doch einach unter:

 

Bnet:  BigDoc#2138

Skype: sekgoes1337

 

 

 

Freue mich


----------

